# Bobcat MT85 mini skid



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone have the MT85? I am looking for a mini skid steer for help with deck footing, minor grading, moving material, etc. There is a Bobcat dealer close to me so that's why I am looking at the MT85. Also, can it accept attachments from other equipment (Toro, Ditchwitch, etc). I have a rental place right up the street from me that mostly rents Dingo attachments.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Those statements, Dingo etc. Have a different mounting plate last I used any. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

The MT uses the standard bobcat quick tac mount. The rest of the minis use the toro style. 

I have a ramrod and I know I guy with the MT 85. Side by side the MT85 is crazy long in comparison. Also the wheel on the platform of the MT 85 is a pain as it likes to dig in. 
Reverse speed on the MT85 is slow too. A lot of times you end up backing down an entire house as there is no room to turn around 

I would recommend either a toro dingo or a Vermeer. 

This is mine


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> The MT uses the standard bobcat quick tac mount. The rest of the minis use the toro style.
> 
> I have a ramrod and I know I guy with the MT 85. Side by side the MT85 is crazy long in comparison. Also the wheel on the platform of the MT 85 is a pain as it likes to dig in.
> Reverse speed on the MT85 is slow too. A lot of times you end up backing down an entire house as there is no room to turn around
> ...




How does the Ramrod compare in price to the Bobcat?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Jay hole said:


> How does the Ramrod compare in price to the Bobcat?




Not sure retail pricing. I picked up a demo unit that was a few years old. Had like 4 hours on it. 

I wouldn’t recommend buying from Ramrod. They are probably the worst company I have ever worked with. I order mine machine nov 3 2016 and was guaranteed deliver nov 30. My machine showed up Feb 20 2017. Granted they did throw in a few auger drive and 12” bit but it took a lot and ending up talking directly with the CEO. 

I’m only buying this bucket from them as it is only one town away as someone else was going to buy and backed out so it’s been sitting on a pallet for a while at one of there “dealers”.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't mind the slower reverse speed. I tend to move slower as I get older in general. I didn't see a wheel on the platform for the MT85? Anyways, I was given the option of attachment interface of Bob-Tach or the CII which I think can accept non Bobcat attachments. I am having a hard time getting an answer from the attachment rental place whether the Dingo attachments will fit with the CII interface.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

alboston said:


> I don't mind the slower reverse speed. I tend to move slower as I get older in general. I didn't see a wheel on the platform for the MT85? Anyways, I was given the option of attachment interface of Bob-Tach or the CII which I think can accept non Bobcat attachments. I am having a hard time getting an answer from the attachment rental place whether the Dingo attachments will fit with the CII interface.




Looks like the changed that on the newer models. The older models the platform to stand on was a separate add on


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

First job of the year for my machine.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Around here most of the rental houses use the Dingos, and subsequently have all Toro attachments. That TX1000 they came out with looks pretty beefy. 

I have more hours that I care to think about behind a TX525. They are one of those tools that are so handy when you need them, but when you need something slightly bigger you rapidly start to hate it. 

We've done some serious work with them, if I was going to buy one I would look hard at their biggest model though.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I ended up buying a Dtichwitch SK800. So far very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

What attachments did you end up getting?


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Bucket, forks, auger drive, 12" auger and 24" auger. Finishing up a deck and the soil was a bit rockier than I am used to for footings so I struggled with the 24". Keep looking at helical setups but I don't want to have to buy another auger drive unit. I typically work alone so was able to use the machine to move lumber, hold ledger in place while fastening, drop beam onto footings, etc etc, I am getting too old to haul crap around. Very happy with the ditch witch.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

alboston said:


> Bucket, forks, auger drive, 12" auger and 24" auger. Finishing up a deck and the soil was a bit rockier than I am used to for footings so I struggled with the 24". Keep looking at helical setups but I don't want to have to buy another auger drive unit. I typically work alone so was able to use the machine to move lumber, hold ledger in place while fastening, drop beam onto footings, etc etc, I am getting too old to haul crap around. Very happy with the ditch witch.




Glad you are happy with the setup. 

I’m in the same spot with wanting a helical setup. There are a few guys a few hours north of me that have them but I can’t find much information about them without buying into a franchise. 

I find running a small bit first in rocky soil helps a lot. My 9” bit binds on rocks a lot less than the bigger ones.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the smaller auger first. Will give it a try. Will let you know what I find on the helical setup.


----------

